# DIY Projects



## fox1371 (Mar 2, 2013)

I thought I'd start a thread where we can all share what DIY projects we've got going on. 

Here's what I'm working on at the moment.  I found an old electrical spool and decided that I wanted to turn it into a fire pit/table.  So far the project hasn't been too difficult at all and it should turn out quite nicely. 

My picture skills aren't very good, so I'm having issues rotating that bottom picture.  But if you all turn your monitors sideways, you'll get the idea. 

I'll keep posting pictures as the project progresses.


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm giving serious thought to building an brick grill at home and this winter, while a very small project, I'm going to build a home theater PC (HTPC).

Good thread, lots of potential.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 2, 2013)

All my projects never get finished for some reason.  lol


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 3, 2013)

Ive been watching a show on DIY and HGTV about this place: http://blackdogsalvage.com/

It is amazing the things they make out of reclaimed junk!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 3, 2013)

There's a local store near here that's entire focus is on providing materials and expertise entirely in environmentally friendly or reclaimed products.  Been meaning to go in and see what cool shit they have that I can't afford.  lol


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 3, 2013)

I know!  They take nothing and make stuff and sell it for $$$$


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I know! They take nothing and make stuff and sell it for $$$$


 
Kind of like a boob job.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been thinking about building some kind of blast furnace, I live in a commercial/industrial property so that's not a problem. Problem is more my lack of building skills. Also thinking about distilling rum but can't seem to find bulk mollasses around anywhere.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh man. Love this thread already. I'm in the 4th quarter of a complete bathroom reno, will post pics as soon as it is done (hopefully by next week...we shall see...), and I still need to take the "after" pictures of our bedroom reno, but I will post up soon!


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> I've been thinking about building some kind of blast furnace, I live in a commercial/industrial property so that's not a problem. Problem is more my lack of building skills. Also thinking about distilling rum but can't seem to find bulk mollasses around anywhere.


 
http://www.agrifeeds.co.nz/products/liquid-feeds/


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 3, 2013)

pardus said:


> http://www.agrifeeds.co.nz/products/liquid-feeds/


 
You know, I've seen that, but my question is, is it suitable for human consumption? I realise that's probably a silly Q but I've asked a few people (granted, none farmers. We don't get our haaaarrnnds dirty here) and noone seems to know.


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> You know, I've seen that, but my question is, is it suitable for human consumption? I realise that's probably a silly Q but I've asked a few people (granted, none farmers. We don't get our haaaarrnnds dirty here) and noone seems to know.


 
It'll be fine. Besides there is heat involved in the process right?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 3, 2013)

pardus said:


> It'll be fine. Besides there is heat involved in the process right?


 
Yup afirm. Cheers for that.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 4, 2013)

Well... lets see....  We installed a bathtub for the dogs (at $12 per dog at the self wash- even with free towells and soap).  Took one day to install the drain...  ran the plumbing yesterday.  Also putting up cement board for tile on the wall....  First venture into PEX vs copper.  Using the Sharkbite joints for hard to reach area makes the PEX a LOT easier to use than copper.  Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 4, 2013)

RetPara said:


> Well... lets see.... We installed a bathtub for the dogs (at $12 per dog at the self wash- even with free towells and soap). Took one day to install the drain... ran the plumbing yesterday. Also putting up cement board for tile on the wall.... First venture into PEX vs copper. Using the Sharkbite joints for hard to reach area makes the PEX a LOT easier to use than copper. Will post pics tomorrow.


 
I'll be looking forward to your review of the PEX and Sharkbite.  We're in the process of planning a second bath in the basement for company with a walk in shower/low profile tub for for the dogs.  Been looking at eliminating as much copper as possible.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are new to PEX my only recommendation would be to ensure that all joints are in easily accessible areas for the first time using it.  Leak repairs are much easier when you don't have to tear out wall, floor, ceiling, etc.  With that said, the stuff is pretty easy to install and is pretty strong.  Definitely cheaper than copper as well.  Good luck gents.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 4, 2013)

When we started the bathroom remodel we are currently finishing up, we first re-plumbed the entire house using PEX. It was not as flexible as it looks on TV, but very easy to install. Just make sure you have the right tools for it, to include a crimp removal tool. All said and done, we replumbed everything for a couple hundred dollars, compared to a couple thousand if we had used copper.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 4, 2013)

TB1077 said:


> If you are new to PEX my only recommendation would be to ensure that all joints are in easily accessible areas for the first time using it. Leak repairs are much easier when you don't have to tear out wall, floor, ceiling, etc. With that said, the stuff is pretty easy to install and is pretty strong. Definitely cheaper than copper as well. Good luck gents.


 
We pressure tested the joints as we went. As a first time PEX installation, my biggest error was NOT crimping hard hard enough. I was concerned about crushing the brass elbow or joint. Had to go back and snug a couple down. I also did not get a good seal on a Sharkbite elbow. I was able to disconnect/reconnect quite easily. The Sharkbite stuff is expensive, but REALLY great for confined spaces.

goon - I think that is what Higher Authority wants to do.  When we found the 3/4 to 1/2 down size on some lines....  It was a real  WTF, not wonder we don't get decent pressure.  The only hard one will be the line up to the shower....  but we can tear the wall out in the bathroom to fix that.  BTDT....   It ain't gonna happen next week though.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, water pressure was the motivating reason for us as well. We still had the old galvanized steel pipes, and that was just unsat. After we pulled it out and looked inside the pipes, we could see why the water pressure was so shitty...


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 4, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I'll be looking forward to your review of the PEX and Sharkbite. We're in the process of planning a second bath in the basement for company with a walk in shower/low profile tub for for the dogs. Been looking at eliminating as much copper as possible.


 
Basement....company....remote area....hmmmmm


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 4, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> Basement....company....remote area....hmmmmm


 
Oh that area is in the "sub-basement" or as I prefer to call it; The Dungeon. ;)


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anything with that much Hello Kitty stuff is definitely a torture chamber!


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's an updated view of the table I'm building.  It should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 5, 2013)

This may take a couple of posts..... The wooden wall behind the tub was built by HH6 when when she was finishing out a bathroom when we first bought the house. She does electrical, PVC, rough carpentry, and dry wall. I do the finish carpentry, copper, PEX, and some masonry. So we do a LOT of stuff ourselves.

We made sure this is being done to code with the drain being 1.5 inch PVC at the proper slope.







This will pay for it self in about a year. Hopefully you can see the door that the dogs will enter with the ramp that came with the tub. Size wise; Think BIG German Soaking Tub. HH6 will sit in it with the top to just under her shoulders. There is an insert able shelf for smaller animals and small children.






The drain line runs behind the concrete board.

On to PEX now....


----------



## RetPara (Mar 5, 2013)

PEX coming from main water lines to the tub.






This shows both the PEX and Sharbite joints.   As I said earlier; Sharkbite is expensive, but well worth the money in close quarters.






This is a PITA to do with PEX connectors...






This is the way to do a bend when just bending the PEX would take too much room.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 5, 2013)

Close up of faucet.  Not the build out behind and to the side of the faucet.  HH6 did this to make it level and so it would fit square with the tile/cement board covering it.  The faucet itself is brass that is actually older than I am.  When we replaced the laundry sink, we salvaged it.  Took about four hours of soaking in pure vinegar and a little scrubbing to get it to the state you see there.






This is where the tub drain goes into the grinder can.  Originally the grinder hooked into the drain to the septic field to the left of the can.  The septic field failed several years ago and had to hook onto the township septic.  We had to hire a electrician and plumber to hook the can there and reroute the internal plumber to point to the front of the house.  Township hooked the house to their can in the front yard to the sewer line under the street. 





This is a detail view of the PVC hookup to the bathroom vent.  Note the purple stains.  Code inspectors like to see that.  To them it says that you have used plenty of cleaning and adhesive dope and gotten a good solid seal that won't leak.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's a quick note to all you DIYers... get permits and inspections and make sure to get the latest code requirements before you start the project, if you are doing plumbing and/or electrical, grab the framing code too... you will be 'modifying' the framing by putting holes in it and can fail the overall inspection. Permits and inspections will make sure you can qualify for insurance and resale after the renovation.

I love to renovate, hate plumbing and electrical though.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 5, 2013)

A big +1 on the permits. I don't know about elsewhere, but up here it doesn't cost any money to get a permit for something that is not considered "major construction" or whole-house renovation. My master bedroom and bathroom required nothing more than a free, five minute visit to city hall.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 5, 2013)

Bah. What the hell...I just finished up this one and I'm trying to finish up the other:

Original (yes, she really was a beautiful as she looks and pulling out the carpet was a tough decision):





During:





Updated:





Current project (much further along this, just finishing grouting, but this is the only pic readily available):


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 5, 2013)

holy tits Blizzard. Nice bathroom job.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice job Blizzard!


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2013)

Blizzard, that is gorgeous!  I really love the tile patterns you used.  Well done!


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 6, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Bah. What the hell...I just finished up this one and I'm trying to finish up the other:


 
Your remodel is outstanding.

Carpet in a bathroom is BAD juju, best it is removed.  It's nothing more than a breeding ground for mold, and other issues.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 6, 2013)

RetPara said:


> This may take a couple of posts..... The wooden wall behind the tub was built by HH6 when when she was finishing out a bathroom when we first bought the house. She does electrical, PVC, rough carpentry, and dry wall. I do the finish carpentry, copper, PEX, and some masonry. So we do a LOT of stuff ourselves.
> 
> We made sure this is being done to code with the drain being 1.5 inch PVC at the proper slope.
> 
> ...


I dig this a lot.   I may need to look into doing something like this after I finish up my other bathroom project.   Where do you find a tub like that?


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.   It took awhile but we're pretty pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 6, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Carpet in a bathroom is BAD juju, best it is removed. It's nothing more than a breeding ground for mold, and other issues.


Brother, you have no idea. LOL!   It was friggin' nasty.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 6, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> Brother, you have no idea. LOL! It was friggin' nasty.


 
I'm a gurrlll.  But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 6, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> I'm a gurrlll. But thanks for the compliment.


Oops, mea culpa. :blkeye:


----------



## RetPara (Mar 7, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> I dig this a lot. I may need to look into doing something like this after I finish up my other bathroom project. Where do you find a tub like that?


 
http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equipment-PolyPro-Grooming-Tubs/56623.uts

It came with a stand mounted blow dryer, while hearing protection required loud, makes a big difference drying a Newf.....


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2013)

RetPara said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Master-Equipment-PolyPro-Grooming-Tubs/56623.uts
> 
> It came with a stand mounted blow dryer, while hearing protection required loud, makes a big difference drying a Newf.....


 
I wonder what my In-Laws would think having to use that tub in the guest bath.  lol


----------



## x SF med (Mar 8, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I wonder what my In-Laws would think having to use that tub in the guest bath. lol


 
They'd probably say... "No thanks, we already have one."


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's the final product.  It's been done for quite awhile now, but I've been lazy about posting the picture.  Here you guys go though.  Not too shabby.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 18, 2013)

That looks great.  What'd you use for the fire source?


----------



## goon175 (Mar 18, 2013)

Getting ready to go up and install two pedestal sinks and a toilet. After that, all I will have left is some misc. caulking on the trim, and hanging the mirrors/shelves/towel racks. Looks great so far, can't wait to post up the before and after pics!


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 18, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> That looks great. What'd you use for the fire source?


The fire source is propane.  The tank is dropped down in the center of the table, and that's connected to a pan that sits in that hole.  I then through some lava rock on top and put a circle of white marble rock around the edge for character.  There's a knob that I installed just under the top of the table to turn the propane on and off as well as control the flow.  Simply light the top with a grill lighter and you have fire.  I'm quite pleased with the end result. 

If you do propane on a table like this, make sure that you put MULTIPLE ventilation holes at the base of the table.  Apparently if you don't have those holes, tables have been known to blow up.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 18, 2013)

Note to self: don't blow up the table...  :-"


----------



## x SF med (Mar 19, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> The fire source is propane. The tank is dropped down in the center of the table, and that's connected to a pan that sits in that hole. I then through some lava rock on top and put a circle of white marble rock around the edge for character. There's a knob that I installed just under the top of the table to turn the propane on and off as well as control the flow. Simply light the top with a grill lighter and you have fire. I'm quite pleased with the end result.
> 
> If you do propane on a table like this, make sure that you put MULTIPLE ventilation holes at the base of the table. Apparently if you don't have those holes, tables have been known to blow up.


 
Marines and fire  :wall: ... bad combo   :blkeye: ... we have previous proof and a new crash test dummy  ...  this will not end well, trust me.  :-"


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2013)

For those of you looking to build your own PC:
http://pcpartpicker.com/

That link isn't the be-all, end-all, but it is a fantastic start. It shows compatibility issues and allows you to filter by a number of parameters and the columns can be sorted. You can create an account, store your builds, and/ or view other member's builds which are pretty good features (you don't need an account to use the site). It links to vendors, but obviously it can only do so much in that department. The takeaway on prices is that you might find a better deal elsewhere. To that end:

http://www.pricewatch.com/

Here you can price just about anything.

If you are willing to spend some time on both sites, you could spec out a PC for just about any application out there: HTPC, gaming, etc. You can also compare prices to your local shops or big box stores to see if you are saving any money by going that route.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> For those of you looking to build your own PC:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/
> 
> That link isn't the be-all, end-all, but it is a fantastic start. It shows compatibility issues and allows you to filter by a number of parameters and the columns can be sorted. You can create an account, store your builds, and/ or view other member's builds which are pretty good features (you don't need an account to use the site). It links to vendors, but obviously it can only do so much in that department. The takeaway on prices is that you might find a better deal elsewhere. To that end:
> ...


 
Do you have similar links for Macs?


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 21, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Marines and fire :wall: ... bad combo :blkeye: ... we have previous proof and a new crash test dummy  ... this will not end well, trust me. :-"


Previous proof??? 

You have no faith!  The only variable in the safety of the fire pit, is the copious amounts of alcohol that are consumed around it.  Other then that, it's safe.  I think.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Previous proof???
> 
> You have no faith! The only variable in the safety of the fire pit, is the copious amounts of alcohol that are consumed around it. Other then that, it's safe. I think.


 
Ask 0699...  he's the proof...  why do you think we keep matches away from Marines?


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 21, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Ask 0699... he's the proof... why do you think we keep matches away from Marines?


0699, Now I'm curious. 

My main fear was that after playing around with tons of explosives throughout my military career and walking away mostly unscathed, that I would blow myself up in my own backyard.  So far so good though...


----------



## 0699 (Mar 22, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> 0699, Now I'm curious.
> 
> My main fear was that after playing around with tons of explosives throughout my military career and walking away mostly unscathed, that I would blow myself up in my own backyard. So far so good though...


 
It involves a building being burned out, but I still claim it wasn't completely my fault...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2013)

0699 said:


> It involves a building being burned out, but I still claim it wasn't completely my fault...


 
Mostly your fault is good enough for me...  the annual match inventory has been started....  post the pics of the flame producing items in the inventory and on hand receipts.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 22, 2013)

I have been given an air still by my friend who is moving to AU + a fermenting bucket plus I found a small bucket of molasses at...the brew shop (they didn't have it on their website). So tonight the fermenting process will start, monitored closely. I doubt that the air still will produce any decent results but it's worth giving it a shot anyway and to learn the rest of the process. Pictures to follow.

I will likely either buy a pot still or, God forbid, try building one myself once I've got things down pat and I know I want to go on with it.


----------



## goon175 (May 9, 2013)

The pics from the renovations we have done, I couldn't fit the "before"  pics on here thoughView attachment 8373 :


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2013)

goon175 You're hired!  lol


----------



## LibraryLady (May 10, 2013)

Nice work, Goon.  Now you're selling it, aren't you?  Retire and do it again?  :-"

LL


----------



## Blizzard (May 10, 2013)

Lookin' good, goon.


----------



## goon175 (May 10, 2013)

> Now you're selling it, aren't you?


 
Yup, should be on the market by monday! Wish me luck!


----------



## elle (May 10, 2013)

Very impressive reno, the tiling work is really well done!


----------



## LibraryLady (May 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Yup, should be on the market by monday! Wish me luck!


 
Here's hoping you get your dinero out of it - plus all the sweat equity.

LL


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 28, 2013)

So I'm working on a new project and I thought I would share.  The end goal, is to make a coffee table out of a wine barrel.  This is the progress that I've made so far, as well as what the end goal is hopefully going to look similar to.  There is still a substantial amount of work to be done, so don't judge me too harshly yet!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 28, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> So I'm working on a new project and I thought I would share.  The end goal, is to make a coffee table out of a wine barrel.  This is the progress that I've made so far, as well as what the end goal is hopefully going to look similar to.  There is still a substantial amount of work to be done, so don't judge me too harshly yet!


 
D- don't forget the piano hinges for the top so you can have the pistols/ammo and shorty shotty  available when needed....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 28, 2013)

I still would like to put feet on an AT-4 shipping case with expended, demilled tubes inside... plexiglass on top, and some rope lighting on the inside.

Just a little bit of a conversation piece for a coffee table.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 28, 2013)

@fox1371 you need taps with red and chilled white wine coming out of the top.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> So I'm working on a new project and I thought I would share.  The end goal, is to make a coffee table out of a wine barrel.  This is the progress that I've made so far, as well as what the end goal is hopefully going to look similar to.  There is still a substantial amount of work to be done, so don't judge me too harshly yet!



Very nice.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> So I'm working on a new project and I thought I would share.  The end goal, is to make a coffee table out of a wine barrel.  This is the progress that I've made so far, as well as what the end goal is hopefully going to look similar to.  There is still a substantial amount of work to be done, so don't judge me too harshly yet!



Very well done, fox. What did you decide to use a wood finish ?


----------



## compforce (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmmm, never noticed this thread.  Did my kitchen a few months ago.  I wanted to get rid of all of the wasted space from the cabinets so I went industrial with stainless shelving.

Here's the original



And here's the new, in-progress version


Next comes the bottom half, probably do some type of open plan with stainless supports and an LG Hi-Macs countertop or maybe even a complete Hi-Macs bottom half.  I'm definitely replacing all the white appliances with stainless.

http://www.lghimacsusa.com/?tab=tab-2


----------



## JHD (Oct 29, 2013)

compforce said:


> Hmmm, never noticed this thread.  Did my kitchen a few months ago.  I wanted to get rid of all of the wasted space from the cabinets so I went industrial with stainless shelving.
> 
> Here's the original
> 
> ...



I like it.  You also need some nice pendant lighting above your island to finish it off!  Industrial or space agey...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 29, 2013)

compforce said:


> ... your kitchen...



Might want to look at getting the microwave lower.  Your future gf/wife will thank me...   lol

LL


----------



## JHD (Oct 29, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Might want to look at getting the microwave lower.  Your future gf/wife will thank me...   lol
> 
> LL



Good point...


----------



## medicchick (Oct 29, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Might want to look at getting the microwave lower.  Your future gf/wife will thank me...   lol
> 
> LL


Having it that high means everything has to be cooked and not just thrown in the microwave...lol

(RP answer I'm sure)


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 29, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Having it that high means everything has to be cooked and not just thrown in the microwave...lol
> 
> (RP answer I'm sure)



He has no concept of what "real" people", aka those of us under 7 million feet tall have to deal with in the kitchen...  :wall:

LL


----------



## medicchick (Oct 29, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> He has no concept of what "real" people", aka those of us under 7 million feet tall have to deal with in the kitchen...  :wall:
> 
> LL


He makes fun of me when I have to use Bibbys step stool to reach the top of the cupboards.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 29, 2013)

medicchick said:


> He makes fun of me when I have to use Bibbys step stool to reach the top of the cupboards.



Well, then... get your own!    :-"  

LL


----------



## medicchick (Oct 29, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Well, then... get your own!    :-"
> 
> LL


----------



## JHD (Oct 29, 2013)

I would also change the color on the blue bins to either white or black, or Hooker Red if you want some color.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 29, 2013)

JHD said:


> I would also change the color on the blue bins to either white or black, or Hooker Red if you want some color.


Hell no, that looks like Dillon Blue.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> I still would like to put feet on an AT-4 shipping case with expended, demilled tubes inside... plexiglass on top, and some rope lighting on the inside.
> 
> Just a little bit of a conversation piece for a coffee table.


I thought about doing something like this...however all of my military memorabilia etc is all tucked away in a separate room for my own personal viewing.  I actually considered making a wine rack out of old mortar tubes or something similar.  

Here is the updated progress with the table.  Still some work to be done, but it's a step towards the right direction I think.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> I thought about doing something like this...however all of my military memorabilia etc is all tucked away in a separate room for my own personal viewing.  I actually considered making a wine rack out of old mortar tubes or something similar.
> 
> Here is the updated progress with the table.  Still some work to be done, but it's a step towards the right direction I think.
> 
> View attachment 9570


 

OK....  line it with c-4 and a nice covering of nails and broken glass....  hook it up to the door, and burglars will get a very nice surprise (like a 72 fucking virgins surprise) if they decide to break in while you're gone...


----------



## Dame (Oct 31, 2013)

I want to know what he's gonna do with the other half of the barrel.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2013)

Dame said:


> I want to know what he's gonna do with the other half of the barrel.


 

Duh, ....make another room safe for humanity by creating another very large frangible shaped charge....  that's an easy answer.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's pretty nice, bro.


----------



## LogCinco (Oct 31, 2013)

Me gusta! Got this lump o' wood, they were going to throw it away. Ta-da! Coffee table! Took 6 dudes to move it into place. If you can move it, I will buy make that person a tall cold drink. The cat who can move 1K pounds of table... gonna make sure he leaves happy - and hopefully never comes back!View attachment 9574


----------



## Dame (Nov 1, 2013)

LogCinco said:


> Me gusta! Got this lump o' wood, they were going to throw it away. Ta-da! Coffee table! Took 6 dudes to move it into place. If you can move it, I will buy make that person a tall cold drink. The cat who can move 1K pounds of table... gonna make sure he leaves happy - and hopefully never comes back!View attachment 9574


Is it just me or does that look like a giant, er, crack?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 1, 2013)

LogCinco said:


> snip[/ATTACH]



Si me gusta!

I made my first missus a headboard out of untreated Totora fence posts with treated 4x2 as the framing, just used an adze to knock the lichen off them.  I love the look of rough sawn untreated wood.  I wish I had the woodworking tools to do some of the stuff I dream up so sadly I'll stick to Cordura for the time being.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2013)

LogCinco said:


> Me gusta! Got this lump o' wood, they were going to throw it away. Ta-da! Coffee table! Took 6 dudes to move it into place. If you can move it, I will buy make that person a tall cold drink. The cat who can move 1K pounds of table... gonna make sure he leaves happy - and hopefully never comes back!View attachment 9574


 

Dude.... that's gonna take a shitload of bartop to get the glasses to slide across the face....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2013)

LogCinco said:


> Me gusta! Got this lump o' wood, they were going to throw it away. Ta-da! Coffee table! Took 6 dudes to move it into place. If you can move it, I will buy make that person a tall cold drink. The cat who can move 1K pounds of table... gonna make sure he leaves happy - and hopefully never comes back!View attachment 9574



LogCinco is quite handy with wood products.  I have two wooden bowls he turned.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> @LogCinco is quite handy with wood products.  I have two wooden bowls he turned.



Pics or it never happened... 

LL


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 12, 2013)

FINISHED.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 12, 2013)

@fox1371 - what are your shipping rates for custom work?  

LL


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 12, 2013)

@LibraryLady 

I wouldn't mark up any shipping costs.  I honestly have no idea how much it'd cost to ship something like this.  It really wasn't that hard to build though, and I highly recommend it as a DIY project.  Not all that costly either.  I got the wine barrel for $100.  I had about an additional $50 in materials.  Not too shabby at all.  It'd probably cost near that total just to ship one out to you.  This was all done with a jigsaw, miter saw, circular saw, and a drill.  Nothing difficult about it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 12, 2013)

@fox1371 - I guess the tongue sticky outie emoticon wasn't clear that I was teasing you.  My bad.  It was intended as a compliment. 

LL


----------



## Dame (Nov 12, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> View attachment 9657
> FINISHED.


Awesome! Extremely professional looking. The only way I know you didn't just pluck that pic out of a home magazine is the game controller next to the remotes.


----------



## JHD (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice!  (I also noticed the game remote.  Guys just don't seem to want to hide them the way we do!)


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> View attachment 9657
> 
> 
> FINISHED.


 
It sucks.   Send it to me for hard use testing...  feet up, no coasters cold beers and scotch with ice...  guac and chips, maybe a hot steak...  plants with no saucers...  cribbage, maybe a few games of Risk or Monopoly...  and then a party test, with some fat ass like RB or me sitting on it...  I'll write a review and then keep the test piece...  free marketing for you, and free furniture for me.  :wall:


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 12, 2013)

x SF med said:


> It sucks.   Send it to me for hard use testing...  feet up, no coasters cold beers and scotch with ice...  guac and chips, maybe a hot steak...  plants with no saucers...  cribbage, maybe a few games of Risk or Monopoly...  and then a party test, with some fat ass like RB or me sitting on it...  I'll write a review and then keep the test piece...  free marketing for you, and free furniture for me.  :wall:



The proper response, @fox1371, is "Make it yourself, Bob..."  

LL


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is the picture that makes it look like it's from a magazine haha.  And no, I don't hide my controllers. And HELL no on the fat chicks.  They are not welcome!


----------



## Dame (Nov 12, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> This is the picture that makes it look like it's from a magazine haha.  And no, I don't hide my controllers. And HELL no on the fat chicks.  They are not welcome!  View attachment 9677


LOL. See if I ever pick your skinny ass up from the airport again.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2013)

Fat chicks.... them's fightin words there bucko, I said RB or me... you're calling us chicks, friggin Marines and DADT, screw DADT, Marines need a class in gender recognition and reading comprehension...  meet me at Riverside and Vickery, 3am Saturday morning, bring a gun, or better yet, an arsenal and kevlar...

(this is a joke)


----------



## tova (Jan 6, 2014)

Redwood and juniper octagon dining room table made from reclaimed wood- not a DIY but definitely inspiring!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 6, 2014)

Well my DIY project is on hold right now but man the plans I have for it.  Its an 87 chevy suburban that I traded a dirt bike for.  He is going to get a 4" lift, some 33" tires, fix the couple places of rust, tan bedliner on the inside, painting it blue, upgraded seats and some other stuff.  I plan on doing 90% of the work myself.  No more renting a Uhaul for DITY moves any more


----------



## Muppet (Jan 6, 2014)

You should add some hydraulics and shit! That would be dope!. I am kidding.....sort of.

F.M.


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 6, 2014)

well I was thinking of putting in an airbag system in the back...might even mod it to run duel fuel (propane and gas)


----------



## Muppet (Jan 6, 2014)

And 4000 dolla rims?

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Jan 7, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> And 4000 dolla rims?
> 
> F.M.


Not on those teeny weeny tires.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 7, 2014)

LogCinco said:


> If you can move it, I will buy make that person a tall cold drink.View attachment 9574



I guess we'll have to link up if I get back down to Benning...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> And 4000 dolla rims?
> 
> F.M.


 
Spinners!!  :-":-/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 7, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> View attachment 9984 Well my DIY project is on hold right now but man the plans I have for it.  Its an 87 chevy suburban that I traded a dirt bike for.  He is going to get a 4" lift, some 33" tires, fix the couple places of rust, tan bedliner on the inside, painting it blue, upgraded seats and some other stuff.  I plan on doing 90% of the work myself.  No more renting a Uhaul for DITY moves any more



First thing I would would be to remove the backboard and hoop from the top ; it'll just kill your mpg #'s, and leave dents in your top:-".

On the serious side, I like your plans; and your ride. Quite a trade for a dirt bike!. I have a 1980 MG-B, and the DIY projects seem endless, and fun. Enjoy!!


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2014)

Earlier, I mentioned building your own PC. It has been about a decade since I've built a PC from a pile of parts, but I recently built a modest gaming rig.

The short version: Go to pcpartpicker.com. You can spec out a PC, check for compatibility issues, and have a rough idea of the cost. You can also look at other users' builds. As it turns out the rig I looked at was an identical clone (minus the case) of another user. (You don't need an account to look at their PC builds). A lot of users have detailed feedback on their rigs complete with pictures, so you have a good idea of what you're getting into before you buy a single component. Good stuff.

One example:
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Nz4

With a stack of parts at your house, the following links are invaluable for someone doing this for the first time.











If you can use a screwdriver and download/ apply applications to your computer, you can build a PC. Just don't tell your IT Dept. at work....


----------



## Centermass (May 23, 2014)

Lots of stuff on the horizon this year. 

USB 3.1, DDR4 Memory, Intel's Next Generation Broadwell Chip, along with its 5th generation processor, Z97, X99 series Mobo's, advances in SSD, SATA architecture, and DirectX12, I can see my bank account drying up already.


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2014)

The link above contains the parts I used (thought that isn't my build). I was looking for feedback on the mobo (the Asus Z87-A) and the guy had everything I wanted. I even changed my choice of cases based on his setup and some online reviews (Corsair 500R was replaced by the Fractal Design Midi R2). I just finished a very simple stand for the PC to get it off the floor (I didn't want to put it on my desk) and also cover the UPS and cables.

I skipped powering up my unit during the external build, but I installed everything minus the video card and then dropped it into the case. That made life easy.

I say this in all honesty: If you wanted to build a computer without spending the WEEKS of research I spent looking into parts, troll pcpartpicker and let others do the work for you. After that, pull out your credit card. You don't need to be an uber-elite IT guy to build a home computer.

FWIW, I went through Newegg and Tiger Direct for my parts. Looking at the various combos on sale saved me some coin. Pcpartpicker also tracks the price history of your selected components so you can see that part's particular trend. It even includes a power consumption estimate so you aren't buying a huge power supply you'll never need.

It really is easier than people think.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 23, 2014)

I've actually really wanted to learn about building PC's but don't have anyone around me to bounce questions off. I would really like to find an article or book that gives detailed explanation on each component, how it works, what it does, etc. Every time I read about it I feel like I am reading hieroglyphics. LOL

I would really enjoy building a shit hot PC.


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2014)

JAB said:


> I've actually really wanted to learn about building PC's but don't have anyone around me to bounce questions off. I would really like to find an article or book that gives detailed explanation on each component, how it works, what it does, etc. Every time I read about it I feel like I am reading hieroglyphics. LOL
> 
> I would really enjoy building a shit hot PC.



My Operating Systems class in college was every bit as hard as a programming class. Networks and databases and systems engineering...second nature to me. The O/S and how a processor works and how it all ties together with the math involved was no joke. Forest level views? No problem. Trees? Ya'll have fun with that discussion. I'll go browse porn or YouTube videos or something....


----------



## Marine0311 (May 23, 2014)

I want to learn the skills you need to fix around the house.  I have an old house that needs work.


----------



## x SF med (May 23, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I want to learn the skills you need to fix around the house.  I have an old house that needs work.



Hire me, I used to do repairs for a living...  one caveat - leave plumbing and electrical to the pros.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Hire me, I used to do repairs for a living...  one caveat - leave plumbing and electrical to the pros.



I am interested troll. Thank you


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 23, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I want to learn the skills you need to fix around the house.  I have an old house that needs work.



Take pictures and ask question brother. I can't tell you how many people tried to ask my advice on how to fix their "thingy mah-bob" under their sink. Ask question from professionals as in not your local home depot guy. Plumbing=plumbing supply shop or a plumber, same-same for electrical and HVAC. Carpentry (specifically trim) and Drywall, hire that shit out. It takes years and years to learn how to do it.

Feel free to hit me up on any plumbing issues, I was a licenced plumber.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 23, 2014)

JAB said:


> Take pictures and ask question brother. I can't tell you how many people tried to ask my advice on how to fix their "thingy mah-bob" under their sink. Ask question from professionals as in not your local home depot guy. Plumbing=plumbing supply shop or a plumber, same-same for electrical and HVAC. Carpentry (specifically trim) and Drywall, hire that shit out. It takes years and years to learn how to do it.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up on any plumbing issues, I was a licenced plumber.



Thanks bro I will.  I suppose I could hire out but given the tools I have and the willingness to learn I want to diy on some low level projects.  I know how to hammer and nail....its beyond that.

Thanks


----------



## policemedic (May 23, 2014)

I'm currently sewing up (and I use the term loosely, _very_ loosely) a plate carrier for my pistol plates for day-to-day use.  Frankenstein plate carrier, basically.


----------



## goon175 (May 24, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Hire me, I used to do repairs for a living...  one caveat - leave plumbing and electrical to the pros.



With a few exceptions, I think residential plumbing is pretty straight forward and DIY friendly with the advent of PEX plumbing.


----------



## Blizzard (May 24, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Thanks bro I will.  I suppose I could hire out but given the tools I have and the willingness to learn I want to diy on some low level projects.  I know how to hammer and nail....its beyond that.
> 
> Thanks


Patience is key with DIY.  Take your time on projects and you can pretty much do any of the work; none it is really out of reach.  There are a lot of good online resources.

Some things, such as taping and mudding, may take a little practice but before you know it, you'll be good at it.  After trying things, you'll also figure out which ones you don't mind tackling and which ones you prefer to hire out. 

One last comment on DIY, like many things, a solid foundation is the key to a good, lasting result.  Ex. you can select the most beautiful tile known to man but if you install it, say in a shower over plain old drywall, well good luck...you can't expect it to last.   Do it right the first time.; it's significantly cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 24, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Patience is key with DIY.  Take your time on projects and you can pretty much do any of the work; none it is really out of reach.  There are a lot of good online resources.
> 
> Some things, such as taping and mudding, may take a little practice but before you know it, you'll be good at it.  After trying things, you'll also figure out which ones you don't mind tackling and which ones you prefer to hire out.
> 
> One last comment on DIY, like many things, a solid foundation is the key to a good, lasting result.  Ex. you can select the most beautiful tile known to man but if you install it, say in a shower over plain old drywall, well good luck...you can't expect it to last.   Do it right the first time.; it's significantly cheaper in the long run.



I have the motivation. I have some tools. I know how to hammer and nail it's the rest of it. 

For example I bought grass seed and turf builder to re do my back lawn. After looking around the net each video shows a different method. I want to do it right the first time (Mike Holmes style). That's how anal I am about it.


----------



## Blizzard (May 24, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I have the motivation. I have some tools. I know how to hammer and nail it's the rest of it.
> 
> For example I bought grass seed and turf builder to re do my back lawn. After looking around the net each video shows a different method. I want to do it right the first time (Mike Holmes style). That's how anal I am about it.


And that's the thing too...there may be more than one "correct" way to do something.

As you look at the sources, decide which ones seem most credible to you and applicable to your situation; ie does what they're saying make sense based on your experience?  does it make sense for your locale (ex. am I going to trust a video on how to insulate my home in the snow belt from someone that put it together in FL?  Probably not so much).  Don't look to just one source, find a couple that seem competent.

A few that I've found helpful over the years include:
General DIY:  www.diychatroom.com
Tile:  www.johnbridge.com
Yard/General DIY:  www.gardenweb.com

A lot of manufacturer sites have some really good info on them as well.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 24, 2014)

goon175 said:


> With a few exceptions, I think residential plumbing is pretty straight forward and DIY friendly with the advent of PEX plumbing.



I agree that plumbing is easy, I think some people simply get overwhelmed by the repairs and get worried they are doing things wrong.

Although I will say I do believe people should leave gas alone unless they have someone willing to double check their work.


----------



## Blizzard (May 24, 2014)

JAB said:


> Although I will say I do believe people should leave gas alone unless they have someone willing to double check their work.


The inspector.


----------



## goon175 (May 25, 2014)

JAB said:


> I agree that plumbing is easy, I think some people simply get overwhelmed by the repairs and get worried they are doing things wrong.
> 
> Although I will say I do believe people should leave gas alone unless they have someone willing to double check their work.



I think unless you are a very experienced DIYer, you should leave gas to the pro's. I am pretty handy when it comes to renovations, and I was still nervous about replacing my hot water heater.


----------



## x SF med (May 25, 2014)

goon175 said:


> With a few exceptions, I think residential plumbing is pretty straight forward and DIY friendly with the advent of PEX plumbing.



Agree - with a caveat- Not if you have stack and waste issues...  it's black plumbing not blue plumbing that's the issue...


----------



## goon175 (May 26, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Agree - with a caveat- Not if you have stack and waste issues...  it's black plumbing not blue plumbing that's the issue...



Yeah that's a bit more tricky.


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Yeah that's a bit more tricky.



Yeah, black plumbing is a shitty job...  se what I did there?


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Yeah, black plumbing is a shitty job...  se what I did there?


Ima give ya some lurve there to sooth that "thin" skin.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 27, 2014)

Sewer is nasty, but on a technical end its pretty simple. Where you really run into trouble is with ground shifting where the house sinks lower than the yard line. That normally leads to replacing the entire yard line, or moving to a sewer pump.

Just remember 1/4 bubble down flow and don't bite your fingernails. LOL

As for gas, the flex line is no worries, just don't over tighten the brass fittings. Most leaks come from people over tightening and cracking the compression nut or stripping the threads onvthe fittings. Water bottle with a few holes in the cap and soapy water in the bottle, shake and squeeze the soapy water all over the line and fittings and look for bubbles.

Where people really need to be careful is re-routing black pipe or flex gas. If you don't understand machine fitting or service flow, you should really hire that out or get someone who knows to show & check your work. And no an inspector is normally not the way to go, especially if you are not the master plumber who pulled the permit requiring inspection (tear that shit out and hire a plumber, oh and here is your fine).

On that note, people really need to check with the local gov before their plumping, electric, HVAC, and large structural changes. 9 out of 10 times it requires permits and inspection, and if not done to code, certified by the right licence, you can run into real trouble (structurally condemned, fines, etc).

Again anyone needing plumbing advice, feel free to hit me up, I'll give you what I know or point you where to find out.


----------



## compforce (Jun 23, 2014)

So I mentioned back on like page 4 of this thread the changes I was making to the kitchen.  here's an update on the progress.  All that's left now is to replace the lower cabinets and counter top.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 23, 2014)

compforce said:


> So I mentioned back on like page 4 of this thread the changes I was making to the kitchen.  here's an update on the progress.  All that's left now is to replace the lower cabinets and counter top.



Dude, that's some serious hardware.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 23, 2014)

BTW,

You left your stove on......


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm a little late in the game but I'm making compost in some plants pots on the deck.  The flowers and herbs we has in them died off.  We recently lost a huge rosemary bush and a small potted evergreen tree.  Too big for the space I guess.  I've got about three pots I can use.  I'll post pictures over the next couple months as a I get some more results.  I found a lot of good videos on YouTube and other internet articles.  Worms seem to be the way to go.  

I don't have a backyard garden of my own but it should be good for the plants out front.  My buddy has a larger garden and I could always give the compost away as it gets good.  Here are the resources I used:





http://www.ecowalkthetalk.com/blog/2010/07/21/part-1-how-to-compost-at-home-using-container-pots/
http://eartheasy.com/grow_compost.html


----------

